# Chthonic singer running for government office



## USMarine75 (Jan 14, 2016)

Taiwan: Meet the death metal star running for office - CNN.com

The Chthonic singer is running for a seat in the Taiwanese Parliament?



Here is an obligatory picture of the bassist Doris Yeh...


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 14, 2016)

Came in to see if there was a picture of Doris, and you delivered!  Love it!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 15, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Came in to see if there was a picture of Doris, and you delivered!  Love it!



Me too, pretty much. 

Yeah, we're terrible people...


----------



## asher (Jan 15, 2016)

Xaios said:


> Me too, pretty much.
> 
> Yeah, we're terrible people...



guilty as charged 

(though I'd say it was more a pleasant second-order effect, but)


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 15, 2016)

Curious if it's a gimmick or if he has genuine ability and interest to govern?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 15, 2016)

Where all the perverts gather...


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 15, 2016)

The drummer from my high school band kept playing drums and recording and touring, and ended up being in his state congress. And even played at some of his own fundraisers. 

It would be cool if he got into office. It would just show that just cuz we like metal doesn't mean we're the mouth breathing knuckle draggers people stereotype us as.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 15, 2016)

Y'all's creepy. Always rubs me wrong when a Chthonic thread evolves into creepy pervy drooling.

Anyway, I doubt its a ploy. As I recall, aren't they a sort of political issues band to begin with? I never looked into the lyrics, but I swear I read somewhere that was the case. If he's got good ideas, there's no reason he shouldn't.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 15, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Y'all's creepy. Always rubs me wrong when a Chthonic thread evolves into creepy pervy drooling.
> 
> Anyway, I doubt its a ploy. As I recall, aren't they a sort of political issues band to begin with? I never looked into the lyrics, but I swear I read somewhere that was the case. If he's got good ideas, there's no reason he shouldn't.



Freddy Lim, and Chthonic, always fought for the Indipendence Party in Formosa, and if I recall correctly, Freddy is a peace ambassador or something like that.
The guys are totally legit in their politic fights.

Then...Doris is in my opinion the most beautiful girl that blessed the metal world (and she's very talented) AND I said beautiful, not hot or babe or whatever, as she really is beautiful.
No drooling, besides the obvious male jokes, just stating the truth.


----------



## asher (Jan 15, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Y'all's creepy. Always rubs me wrong when a Chthonic thread evolves into creepy pervy drooling.
> 
> Anyway, I doubt its a ploy. As I recall, aren't they a sort of political issues band to begin with? I never looked into the lyrics, but I swear I read somewhere that was the case. If he's got good ideas, there's no reason he shouldn't.



I do recall reading something like this as well.

I should really check out their music at some point...


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 15, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Y'all's creepy. Always rubs me wrong when a Chthonic thread evolves into creepy pervy drooling.



^ lolz, bruh...











Maybe if she looked like this I'd take her more seriously?


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 15, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Freddy Lim, and Chthonic, always fought for the Indipendence Party in Formosa, and if I recall correctly, Freddy is a peace ambassador or something like that.
> The guys are totally legit in their politic fights.
> 
> Then...Doris is in my opinion the most beautiful girl that blessed the metal world (and she's very talented) AND I said beautiful, not hot or babe or whatever, as she really is beautiful.
> No drooling, besides the obvious male jokes, just stating the truth.



Alright, so I wasn't too far off base. I really meant to get into them more, but never found the time beyond listening to a couple albums. I still listen to them, but damn it all if I can't understand a damn word. No idea if the music is in English or not either... Such is the way with these sorts of bands. 

I'm aware the girl's attractive also. I think she is as well. It's just irritating to me anyway. The whole reason I don't play out anymore is because it was a coin toss on if I was gonna get groped or some ..... It just doesn't feel good to have me or my band reduced to nothing more than sex appeal. It's just annoying seeing every single Chthonic related thread bring up the fact that she's a good looking girl. Especially threads like this that are about the lead singer considering taking up political office.



asher said:


> I do recall reading something like this as well.
> 
> I should really check out their music at some point...



You should. Not 100% sure on your preferred genres of music, but Chthonic is a nice blend of catchy/cool melodies and mindless trem picking and blast beats. Certainly not a boring band, and their videos are hilarious. (unintentionally.) "Supreme pain for the tyrant" has a hilarious dancing nazi scene in it. Great song though.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 15, 2016)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ lolz, bruh...



Your meme is cute. Except, you know, it's not. For reasons I'm not comfortable going into, I'll say that's in poor taste.

edit: Also, it still has absolutely no bearing on bringing her up in every thread. It's one thing if the topic was about her or the band, but it's a thread about the singer getting into politics.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 15, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Alright, so I wasn't too far off base. I really meant to get into them more, but never found the time beyond listening to a couple albums. I still listen to them, but damn it all if I can't understand a damn word. No idea if the music is in English or not either... Such is the way with these sorts of bands.
> 
> I'm aware the girl's attractive also. I think she is as well. It's just irritating to me anyway. The whole reason I don't play out anymore is because it was a coin toss on if I was gonna get groped or some ..... It just doesn't feel good to have me or my band reduced to nothing more than sex appeal. It's just annoying seeing every single Chthonic related thread bring up the fact that she's a good looking girl. Especially threads like this that are about the lead singer considering taking up political office.



LMAO I'm Italian, if I should only listen to bands I understand I would listen to O Sole Mio all the day 
But still I get the beauty of vocal lines that are different from the standard because a different language has different metrics and rhythms.

I don't know how much attractive you are, but if you are indeed attractive (I've no reasons to think otherwise) you should fight to show you're one of those girls that it's on a stage because she kicks ass and not because she looks nice.
The problem is not the beauty, the problem is that there aren't many beautiful girl applying on whatever activity and facemelt males.
Many of them are just ok being beautiful and reap what nature only makes them sown.
I know you good looking girls have to work harder than males to gain credibility, and it's a shame, but you must not give up.

Back to Chthonic, before looking up at what they say in their lyrics, I suggest to read a bit the political situation of Taiwan, as it's really interesting storywise.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2016)

Apparently he won the seat? Going by hearsay so if it's true good on him.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 16, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Apparently he won the seat? Going by hearsay so if it's true good on him.



The most reliable source of information in the world says it's true:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_members_of_the_ninth_Legislative_Yuan


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah, I should point out that I get that women get objectified a lot, and I certainly don't mean to do that to Doris. And I'm not like that with every female musician (or girls in general). But I do, specifically, like her. I really don't think of chthonic other than Doris. So for me it would be like if I really liked, say, Sarah Hyland from Modern Family, and saw an issue of People with Modern Family mentioned on the cover. I'd probably flip it open to see if she was in it, and read about her, etc. etc. But yeah, I'm sure girls have it pretty bad in metal music, given the fact that it's like 99% male. 

I think the cool thing about being online is I have no idea if you guys are girls, boys, black, white, American, Chinese, or what.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 17, 2016)

Glad for his results.
I hope this won't mean that Chthonic will split-up due to his duties.
But somehow I always saw Chthonic as a step to gain notoriety to use in politics.
Chthonic is quite a unique band that I would surely miss.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 17, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I should point out that I get that women get objectified a lot, and I certainly don't mean to do that to Doris. And I'm not like that with every female musician (or girls in general). But I do, specifically, like her. I really don't think of chthonic other than Doris. So for me it would be like if I really liked, say, Sarah Hyland from Modern Family, and saw an issue of People with Modern Family mentioned on the cover. I'd probably flip it open to see if she was in it, and read about her, etc. etc. But yeah, I'm sure girls have it pretty bad in metal music, given the fact that it's like 99% male.
> 
> I think the cool thing about being online is I have no idea if you guys are girls, boys, black, white, American, Chinese, or what.



Doris is interesting in the fact that she knowingly and willingly uses her sex appeal to draw attention. That's not so much my concern. It's just weird how threads like this one, which is about the singer getting into politics, had to bring her up.

That said, that's cool that he apparently got the gig. Here's to hoping he does well. I'm with OmegaSlayer in hoping it's not the end of the band.


----------



## TGOD (Jan 18, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> It's just weird how threads like this one, which is about the singer getting into politics, had to bring her up.



But is that really bad enough to warrant de-railing the thread, calling people creepy and saying they've evolved the thread in to "pervy drooling", and inadvertantly making the entire thread about said female?

It was just a randomly posted picture along with a topic that pertained to the lead singer of the band that she's in. Nobody made any poor-taste comments or anything, or cat-called, or made objectifying statements.

I mean, it went from one solitary picture and three (count 'em, three) replies, and you turned it in to "Why are women objectified in metal bands and always have to be brought up". Just saying, including a little something off-topic in a forum discussion is okay, while being a little dumb in a serious discussion. But you took the minuscule fact that they brought up Doris in a thread about the lead singer running for a political role, and turned it almost entirely in to a thread about Doris and being objectified.

Not meaning to pander, just providing a point of view from someone who just wandered in to this thread unaware that Doris even existed. From where I'm standing, it looks like you're complaining about people de-railing the thread by bringing up Doris instead of the actual topic, when you're essentially doing the exact same thing to a larger extent.

/rant


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 18, 2016)

TGOD said:


> But is that really bad enough to warrant de-railing the thread, calling people creepy and saying they've evolved the thread in to "pervy drooling", and inadvertantly making the entire thread about said female?
> 
> It was just a randomly posted picture along with a topic that pertained to the lead singer of the band that she's in. Nobody made any poor-taste comments or anything, or cat-called, or made objectifying statements.
> 
> ...



You're putting a .... load of words in my mouth there, which is pretty telling. Also, de-railing implies I said something irrelevant to what was in OP and/or following replies. Considering the first 3 responses were all about the Doris part of the post, and not about the thread title, I fail to see how my post (which was ninjad, since the only posts when i started typing were Doris related) was the derailer.

But whatever, I'll move on.


----------



## TGOD (Jan 18, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> You're putting a .... load of words in my mouth there, which is pretty telling. Also, de-railing implies I said something irrelevant to what was in OP and/or following replies. Considering the first 3 responses were all about the Doris part of the post, and not about the thread title, I fail to see how my post (which was ninjad, since the only posts when i started typing were Doris related) was the derailer.
> 
> But whatever, I'll move on.



I fail to see anywhere I put words in your mouth, you actually said "Y'all's creeps" in direct reference to those who posted in the thread before you and said the thread had evolved in to "pervy drooling", but whatever.

I never said YOU de-railed the thread, I said you were complaining that people were de-railing it by talking about Doris, and you FURTHER derailed it by continuing talking about it. In the most of your posts in this thread, you talked about "pervy drooling" over Doris and objectifying women more than you actually talked about what you, yourself, said should be the focus of this thread.

It just seems odd that you repeatedly said you don't know why Chthonic threads always lead to discussions about Doris, when you yourself were just furthering the de-railing discussion about Doris.

Just saying, it makes no sense to quasi-scold people for devolving a Chthonic thread (or Chthonic vocalist thread) in to talking about their female bassist when you are contributing to the devolution yourself. You could have just left the "pervy drooling" alone and posted on-topic if you really disliked it that much, but instead you said you disliked that Chthonic threads always end up focusing on Doris, then directly contributed to doing exactly that. From an outsider's point of view, I just wanted to say it makes absolutely no sense to scold people for doing the exact same thing you're doing.

But, like you said, I'll move on as well. No need to de-rail further.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 19, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Your meme is cute. Except, you know, it's not. For reasons I'm not comfortable going into, I'll say that's in poor taste.
> 
> edit: Also, it still has absolutely no bearing on bringing her up in every thread. It's one thing if the topic was about her or the band, but it's a thread about the singer getting into politics.



Fair enough... I think your comment was in poor taste, as well. I'm a sexist pig, all men are pigs, and off-topic comments are verboten. So let's keep it on topic. 

Heavy Metal Singer Elected To Taiwan State Legislator - Metal Injection

Apparently, he won his election!


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 24, 2016)

So a Chthonic was elected. Mmmmh.

<---------------------

Woops.


Thanks for the Doris picture, she'd be NSFW in stormtooper armor anyway.


----------



## asher (Jan 25, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> Thanks for the Doris picture, she'd be NSFW in stormtooper armor anyway.



"Aren't you a little short to be a stormtrooper?"


----------

